# AMP research forks???



## ysrchris (May 25, 2008)

Anybody ever hear of AMP research forks?

Anybody have any interest in them??

Thanks
Chris


----------



## Linoleum (Aug 25, 2008)

ysrchris said:


> Anybody ever hear of AMP research forks?
> 
> Anybody have any interest in them??
> 
> ...


I'll bite. Yes, I've heard of Amp research forks, and I have interest.

R.


----------



## da'HOOV (Jan 3, 2009)

sure...ditto that


----------



## ReallyTightShorts...not (Mar 24, 2010)

i remember they were really sketchy!


----------



## DeeEight (Jan 13, 2004)

Yeah, we'll give you 2 cans of chicken spam and 3 clif bars for it.


----------



## kiwisimon (Oct 31, 2006)

Heard of them? I lived next door to some.


----------



## _hamilton (Aug 24, 2005)

My riding buddy has been on an Amp since the early 90's. He has gone through several frames and many shock rebuilds, but Amp still rebuilds his stuff. 
Hats off to them for honoring their products!


----------



## Shayne (Jan 14, 2004)

They make chicken spam now??
Yay!


----------



## Birdman (Dec 31, 2003)

I've owned an AMP B-4 frame with an F-4 fork and put an AMP F-3 on my wife's Stumpjumper.

Sketchy - no, just a bit tricky to tune, a bit maintenance heavy but crazy light for the time.

JMJ


----------



## jeff (Jan 13, 2004)

Chicken Spam? That's scary..


----------



## yodal (Mar 21, 2010)

I had both F3 and F4 forks on my hardtail. I liked linkage forks a lot, very light and precise. Still have the F3 on an extra bike my kid uses around the neighborhood.


----------



## toyman (Aug 18, 2009)

I've got an F3XC on my Cannondale M500. I've been riding it since 1995 and enjoy it. Haven't had any issues with it over the years, rebuilt it a few times and enjoy having a sub 25# bike.


----------



## ysrchris (May 25, 2008)

Thanks for your posts and interest, but....done and gone.
Chris


----------



## tomcdavis (Dec 19, 2010)

*Yes! I Need A B-2 Fork For A Madsci-fi Project...*

Hey,

To be honest I have one out of the two thousand given to the police officers around the US.

However, after a recent care accident I am of coarse sitting in a chair a bit more than I like.

The chair is really nice but the shock and suspension is like riding in a 1969 Ghia, you know?

I'm interested in know what fork you have on your unit a B2, B3, etc,,,

I really did enjoy restoring mind are well; I made good friend with Brion at AMP and got him to do some special powder coating for me.

Alas it sits in a garage begging to be ridden.

I don't need the disc, mavica rims, organic breaks, spokes, anything but another shock.

Here's why...

If you watch the video and scroll down to the bottom you will see the more perverse use of a shock ever conceived,

I plan on taking two B-2s and remaking them into :

They will rip the froggy legs in two and make the ride much more comfortable...

I'm also getting 21" rims on the back to increase the speed to 12 mph and I found a good deal on a Recaro 80's seat on Craigs.

Yes, there will be no other wheel chair like this one...nothing tacky, just clean lines...

Thanks again, have a great holiday and weekend...

Look forward to hearing from you in either case...hey, speaking of cases if you have one for these bikes they go for $450 on Ebay.

Be well, Thomas Charles Davis Jr

CONTACT ME AT [email protected]


----------



## tomcdavis (Dec 19, 2010)

Crap...not a B2 , that was the frame that came I think after mine...

This is mine, I'd have to call Brion to figure it out....

http://www.totalbike.com/news/article/136/

http://www.theautochannel.com/news/2001/03/15/016692.html

Even the cops are getting to me now...

It looks like an F3 or F4 given mercedes chepness I'm guessing F3

Anyone have an idea what model they gave out to the cops or where I can look on my bike>

The black coil spring is on the inside and there is only one pneumatic pistol on the outsidem, neither covered with coils...


----------



## DeeEight (Jan 13, 2004)

F3 has the same linkage style as the earlier F1/F2 with the coil under the crown and the shock on the side of the linkage. F4 has the twin coil-over-shocks on each side.


----------



## tomcdavis (Dec 19, 2010)

Thanks for the quick response...

Do you get an idea of what I am trying to do...

These suspension casters for wheels chairs practically make you sell a kidney to buy one...

Check out this site...

http://www.froglegsinc.com/

Nothing I see on this site filled with expensive garb could handle a curb like an AMP.

What I would be doing is cutting the AMP fork to form so it would be standard length, insuring the inside has something in it so it doesnt' bend, and then mounting the casters.

It's just a simple pivot joint they are charging up to $600 for.,


----------



## tomcdavis (Dec 19, 2010)

You guys are going to absolutely love this...










In two guys or less... What do you think these look like?

https://www.german-a.de/en/kilo_tests.html

I guess copyright laws don't apply to the Germans as these are exact (kind of) replicas of AMP RESEARCH FORKS....over priced...

All carbon fiber...


----------



## tomcdavis (Dec 19, 2010)

Thank you for the person who contacted me about the AMP FORKS, I am very interested and awaiting your email.

Be well...and the same to others.


----------



## Guitar Ted (Jan 14, 2004)

Those German Answer forks have been around quite awhile now. They are different in that the whole parallelogram faces the opposite direction than the AMP fork, and of course, the damper unit attaches entirely differently. Similar- not the same. 

The first I saw of these forks was around about 2002, but they were around before that. These you have shown are just more advanced in materials and execution of design.


----------



## tomcdavis (Dec 19, 2010)

ok.... and I was ready to call Brion at AMP research tomorrow and ask how much he would give me to help them locate a copyright violation... =)


----------



## tomcdavis (Dec 19, 2010)

To all the ROAD MASTERS on this site... I am attempting to use AMP forks for a suspension modification on the front casters of a wheel chair I have going up to 12 mph. Please all input is welcome... should I look at B1-B4 forks? This is to give you an idea of what I am attempting to make...










I believe the design of the AMP would do a much much better job in providing suspension.

Yes, I would have to cut them up and either mount mini-forks on them or something like the Cannodale single side fork..... here's their schematic...










And this is basically what it is :










I don't mean to be a noob posting all this stuff but you guys are the Gods of what works with suspension and doesn't.

The froggy legs are impractical as it only takes the movement of shock, bends it, and then put its back in the wheelchair.

The AMPS and their design seem as if they would move it backwards away from the chair and then back to the chair with considerable less force with a good shock.

If I have offended anyone by posting a few questions today I am sincerely sorry... the any handicap supply is about 20x over priced and so are the froggy legs...

I have even looked at having a shop with a 5? axis water jet build a pair of these AMP shocks for me...as I have a full AMP bike...but, don't even wan to know what the price of that would be....

Thanks...


----------



## tomcdavis (Dec 19, 2010)

I'm at my wits end and considering trying to build them with linage parts from motorcycles if the guy who sent me the email on the B1&2 doesn't come through. =/

Thanks again all for putting up with me...oh SHOCK GODS


----------



## MendonCycleSmith (Feb 10, 2005)

I'll jump in and suggest finding a good machine shop locally. Perhaps one that deals with funky motorcycle stuff in part?

This forum is all old MTB stuff, mostly pre suspension, though some does sneak in around the edges of the fence from time to time 

There is a suspension forum here,might try there for more ideas?

http://forums.mtbr.com/forumdisplay.php?f=50

Also, depending on what sort of cash you're looking to blow, and what sort of chair mods you want, contact this guy, Mike makes wicked good sh*t, and I've heard he's happy to help with mods too, but don't quote me on that.

http://www.oneoffhandcycle.com/

What you're suggesting (cutting and modding an AMP) is likely making guys cringe in horror, kinda like buying a brand new Mercedes wagon,and cutting the back end of the roof off so you can install a small swimming pool for the kids, it's cool perhaps, but, just not what you do to a Mercedes! 

Good luck!


----------



## even (Dec 13, 2010)

tomcdavis said:


> You guys are going to absolutely love this...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


HiI work fork for the Italian importer :thumbsup:

We even have 29er versions....


----------



## customfab (Jun 8, 2008)

the better question is who has some AMP brakes lying around?


----------



## 1 cog frog (Dec 21, 2004)

*brakes*

me, want em?:thumbsup:

frog


----------



## thebronze13 (Jan 10, 2011)

The Amp forks we're the shitz back in the day....But very labourious to look after... Had one on My Rocky Mountain Experience....


----------



## jeff (Jan 13, 2004)

customfab said:


> the better question is who has some AMP brakes lying around?


I wouldn't be surprised if D8 has a stash.


----------



## DPDISXR4Ti (Jan 8, 2011)

Just to bring this one back to the top, here's a page with some info and pics on the various AMP forks...
http://www.bikepro.com/ad_copy/forks.html#amp
I've had a F-2 on my SuperGo Access Max for 15 years, but since I've just retired that frame, I'm looking for a new home (i.e. frame) for the F-2.

On a related note, any issues running V-brakes with this fork? I've run cantilevers for the past 15 years, but wouldn't mind doing a modest upgrade on the brakes.


----------



## modifier (May 11, 2007)

DPDISXR4Ti said:


> Just to bring this one back to the top, here's a page with some info and pics on the various AMP forks...
> http://www.bikepro.com/ad_copy/forks.html#amp
> I've had a F-2 on my SuperGo Access Max for 15 years, but since I've just retired that frame, I'm looking for a new home (i.e. frame) for the F-2.
> 
> On a related note, any issues running V-brakes with this fork? I've run cantilevers for the past 15 years, but wouldn't mind doing a modest upgrade on the brakes.


That was a good idea looking at BikePro. I had forgotten that "long travel" B4 only had 3.25". I thought it was 4. Also it could come with a 1" steer tube. I have a B4 and would like to install it on an old frame but need a 1" steer tube. Until today I didn't know that was possible. Now if I could just find one. Yeah, good luck, right.


----------



## muddybuddy (Jan 31, 2007)

If you send it to AMP they may still be willing to press one in for you. I had them do a steerer replacement about a year and a half ago, but I'm not sure how that would work with changing the steerer size. Email Bryan at AMP.


----------



## modifier (May 11, 2007)

muddybuddy said:


> If you send it to AMP they may still be willing to press one in for you. I had them do a steerer replacement about a year and a half ago, but I'm not sure how that would work with changing the steerer size. Email Bryan at AMP.


Good idea. I understand they still do service so maybe they have parts. I'll ask.

Thanks


----------



## Todd_F (Feb 7, 2004)

I have an F3xc sitting in my garage if anyone is interested. Just recently took it off my nighttime road-riding hard tail. I have the damper rebuild kit, a red and black spring for it too. 1-1/8" steerer @ ~240mm.


----------



## Higgy (Mar 6, 2011)

Todd (and anyone else out there),

If that AMP F3XC is still available, I would be interested in it. I am restoring my Dad's AMP and I need to replace the fork (it currently has the 1997 Manitou SX Ti). Last month I bought a used one on-line but the package was swiped off my front porch after the post office 'delivered' it (along with the contents of my mailbox that same day). 

Anyway, if you or anyone else has an F3XC (or the F4) that is disc ready, I would be interested. 

Thanks.


----------



## DPDISXR4Ti (Jan 8, 2011)

Higgy said:


> If that AMP F3XC is still available, I would be interested in it.


Any interest in a F2 fork? My "new" frame came with a Marzocchi so I'm going to stick with that, even though it kills me to go with a fork that's 1.5 lbs heavier than the F2.


----------



## modifier (May 11, 2007)

DPDISXR4Ti said:


> Any interest in a F2 fork? My "new" frame came with a Marzocchi so I'm going to stick with that, even though it kills me to go with a fork that's 1.5 lbs heavier than the F2.


I have an F4 what are the differences in the F2? 1" steer tube I assume?

Post some pics


----------



## datasurfer (Nov 24, 2006)

modifier said:


> I have an F4 what are the differences in the F2? 1" steer tube I assume?
> 
> Post some pics


Nope, not that. I have an F1 that came with a 1 1/8" steer tube from a Mongoose Amplifier.


----------



## DPDISXR4Ti (Jan 8, 2011)

The F2 is the AL version of the F1 w/ caliper mount. Both were available with 1" and 1 1/8" steer tube. It's probably the lowest weight front suspension fork ever produced. Here's a pic - I'll post some of mine tomorrow...


----------



## uphiller (Jan 13, 2004)

Just wondering, what were people's experiences with the reliability of these things? I remember a racer in Florida, a wiry, powerful guy who repeatedly blew out the damper on his F2. He was the only person I knew to use those forks.


----------



## JmZ (Jan 10, 2004)

uphiller said:


> Just wondering, what were people's experiences with the reliability of these things? I remember a racer in Florida, a wiry, powerful guy who repeatedly blew out the damper on his F2. He was the only person I knew to use those forks.


Hit or miss.

I've had several. Couple of F-3's, couple of F-4, and now a F-2.

I've had no problems with any of them, but I know they are XC forks and are lightweight jobs. They've been on either hardtails or shot travel XC bikes only.

I've known a couple of shops to try and pass the Amp off as a DH fork. Esp when they were newer. The guys who bought that hype tended to have more problems.

The Amps were not without problems even for XC folks. The damper is small on the F-4, and smaller yet on the F-3/2/1. Tended to have a gasping sound. The number of linkages on the fork would mean lots of moving parts too - lots of potential for slop in the bushings. Maybe I was lucky, or had good fork(s), but never really noticed it on any of mine. Others were not so lucky. They are pretty simple things though, so with a few simple tools and a couple of mins, they are not to bad to rebuild. Probably can still find instructions on the Amp Research web page.

I looked at it this way at the time I bought my first Amp. Judy's were the normal fork, and most of them were leaking oil on a regular basis. At least all the guys that had them where I was riding in college. The Manitou was the Mach 5 and had _just_ been recalled for breaking apart. How much worse could an Amp be? 

I've sold off most of the Amp's I've had as the bikes they were attached to dissapeared. Kicking myself over selling off the last of the F-4's though. Would be a perfect fork for a short travel XC dually. And a German: A Kilo as a replacement... yeah it costs as much as my kidney.

JmZ


----------



## uphiller (Jan 13, 2004)

And how rigid were they? The dropouts on the F1 and F2 look like they stick way out and down... were they as stiff as a Girvin? I would love to put all the different linkage forks to the test: Girvin, AMP, Lawwill Leader 3, IRD TL-5...


----------



## JmZ (Jan 10, 2004)

uphiller said:


> And how rigid were they? The dropouts on the F1 and F2 look like they stick way out and down... were they as stiff as a Girvin? I would love to put all the different linkage forks to the test: Girvin, AMP, Lawwill Leader 3, IRD TL-5...


With any suspension fork, rigid might not be the right word.

Precise is a better adjective. They had offset, but it was in the ballpark. Going from a 'normal' suspension fork to an Amp or Girvin (had one of these too) wasn't bad for a weird steering feel.

They did have a different suspension path. More of a "J" shape for hitting something. That took a little getting used to, but that was about it.

In my experience it was rigid fork > linkage fork > suspension fork for how precise the steering was. Suspension feel could be all over the map depending on who made the fork, state of maintenance/repair, and rider technique/weight.

Never had a chance to ride LL3 or IRD. Liked the looks of the LL3, but alas, never saw one.

JmZ


----------



## DPDISXR4Ti (Jan 8, 2011)

As promised, here's some pics of my F2. On one hand, I hate the idea of selling this, but I have a feeling if I keep it, I'll just have an excuse to buy another frame ...and with 5 bikes hanging from the ceiling as I type this, I know I really don't need 6!


----------



## Eville140 (Nov 26, 2010)

Not sure if it's sold, but this was on CL. Old Klein with what looks like one of those forks for $400
http://indianapolis.craigslist.org/bik/2257462262.html


----------



## dubtrialsin (Nov 4, 2010)

not the stiffest thing ive ridden...
tracks pretty well.
the bike is so fast though cuz u have to be on the gas constantly or its nose to ground..


----------



## JmZ (Jan 10, 2004)

Eville140 said:


> Not sure if it's sold, but this was on CL. Old Klein with what looks like one of those forks for $400
> http://indianapolis.craigslist.org/bik/2257462262.html


Girvin fork with the foam bumpers instead of the Noleen shock.

Not an AMP. All of the Amp forks I've seen have had all of the guts below the downtube. Noleen/Girvin/Proflex had them in front of the headtube.

JmZ


----------



## 72tunaboat (Oct 5, 2009)

Since I haven't seen anyone post any of the steel versions of the fork...

This is my Amplifier from 94/95


----------



## DPDISXR4Ti (Jan 8, 2011)

elsewhere said:


> the bike is so fast though cuz u have to be on the gas constantly or its nose to ground..


That sounds more like a frame geometry "issue", no? i.e. A frame designed for a much longer travel fork.


----------



## yo-Nate-y (Mar 5, 2009)

Or too soft a spring on the AMPs.


----------



## modifier (May 11, 2007)

Eville140 said:


> Not sure if it's sold, but this was on CL. Old Klein with what looks like one of those forks for $400
> http://indianapolis.craigslist.org/bik/2257462262.html


Can't really see from the poor photos but that doesn't look like an Amp. Might be a ProFlex??


----------



## dubtrialsin (Nov 4, 2010)

DPDISXR4Ti said:


> That sounds more like a frame geometry "issue", no? i.e. A frame designed for a much longer travel fork.


what i meant is the natural riding position on the breezer is attack style..
you can ride it slow but it handles much better at speed. 
the stock fork was a rigid steel and it has a low bow by design.


----------



## Higgy (Mar 6, 2011)

O.K. you AMP Research gurus, there is a complete bike ready to close on eBay right now (http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=220752557130&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT) and I don't recognize the front shock. It is an F3XC but it has two coil-over springs on the parallel linkages. It is disc ready so I am assuming (oops) that this is a later model but I don't recall seeing those springs on others listed in the past.

Oh great and wise ones, please educate.


----------



## Higgy (Mar 6, 2011)

*Which AMP fork for a B-4 frame?*

O.K. sorry for what might appear to be a stupid question, but as you could probably guess by now, I am a rookie to this particular model. Initially I wanted the F3XC for the AMP I am restoring; but upon reflection I think what I want is really just a disc ready AMP fork. The F3XC has that second linkage arm on the left side giving it the two parallel "struts" and I thought that would be beefier than the older styles with just one "strut". But this is probably not a big deal considering I won't be riding the bike all the time.

The frame is a B-4. Is there a particular fork model that I should stay with? Does it matter? I thought the B-4 was a later model and that is whay I was pursuing a F3XC but again, my limited knowledge is stalling me.

What are your opinions on the subject?


----------



## Shayne (Jan 14, 2004)

*F4*

I didnt look at the auction but what you are describing is the F4 fork. Production was concurrent with the F3. The F4 was longer travel and as you mentioned had dual dampers and springs.


----------



## Higgy (Mar 6, 2011)

Shayne said:


> I didnt look at the auction but what you are describing is the F4 fork. Production was concurrent with the F3. The F4 was longer travel and as you mentioned had dual dampers and springs.


Shane,

Thanks for the quick education lesson. So does anyone know if the quantity/availability of F-4's is lower or the same as the F-3's?


----------



## DPDISXR4Ti (Jan 8, 2011)

Higgy said:


> The frame is a B-4. Is there a particular fork model that I should stay with? Does it matter? I thought the B-4 was a later model and that is whay I was pursuing a F3XC but again, my limited knowledge is stalling me.


It *might* depend on what "vintage" B-4 you have, as frame geometries tended to change over the years. I'm not sure if that is the case with the B-4 however. What I do know for certain is that starting in 1995 the B-4 came from the factory with a F-2 fork.


----------



## Higgy (Mar 6, 2011)

DPDISXR4Ti said:


> It *might* depend on what "vintage" B-4 you have, as frame geometries tended to change over the years. I'm not sure if that is the case with the B-4 however. What I do know for certain is that starting in 1995 the B-4 came from the factory with a F-2 fork.


Great, this helps flesh out the picture. But now the next question...how do I determine the year of my B-4?


----------



## DPDISXR4Ti (Jan 8, 2011)

Higgy said:


> Great, this helps flesh out the picture. But now the next question...how do I determine the year of my B-4?


AMP might be able to help you with that via the serial#. Or just post a pic here.


----------

